# Filling the ice chest one flounder at a time Port Oâ€™Connor Flounder gigging update



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

*Filling the ice chest one flounder at a time Port Oâ€™Connor Flounder gigging update*

A little bit slower action lately on the gigging scene as the flounder have been very scattered and unpredictable. Each night is a new night with no consistency in the pattern for where the flounder will be. But we are still getting results and filling the limits - it just requires a little more time some nights to dial in on the flounder. Trips have been finishing up between 12-2am to get 4-5 man limits

Winds have been nice lately and the water clarity has been good. The quality of the flounder has been great with an average size of 17-18â€ and a handful going into the lower 20s on most trips. Covering lots of ground and having a game plan of several options has helped lately. Some nights I find myself looking for flounder in â€œoutside of the box areasâ€. Sandy bottom has been the most productive, with shell and soft bottom doing well also.

As with all fishing conditions, you have ups and downs and nothing stays the same for very long. Itâ€™s not always going to be easy or tough.... with summer weather beginning itâ€™s best down on us, the flounder should soon fall into their predictable patterns making for some quicker nights.

Call text or email to set up your trip.

Captain Shawn Harvey 
Gofloundering.com
3617812161
[email protected]

Rates 
2 people $450
3 people $550
4 people $650
5 people $750
6 people $850

Additional boats available if needed


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Please note - not all clients were present for photos and the trout were caught by the clients earlier in the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Nice haul, looks like the flounder are thick.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Did those ugly dudes in that one pic stab those 20â€ plus trout too?


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

fishinguy said:


> Nice haul, looks like the flounder are thick.


Yes sir, the quality of the flounder is nice this year. They are heavier and thicker on the fillets compared to the last couple of years


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Texashookset said:


> Did those ugly dudes in that one pic stab those 20â€ plus trout too?


:rotfl:


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

captainharvey said:


> :rotfl:


 :slimer::cheers:

Not me anywhere in that pic but you have to agree them no count slacks are ugly!


----------

